

Inside the Unlikely Mattress Startup Boom - cwal37
http://www.buzzfeed.com/iknowkayleen/slumber-party#.fkOqRMV1n

======
geoelectric
I bought something similar from an indie mattress maker off Amazon a couple of
years ago. The construction sounds nearly the same, so I wouldn't be surprised
if it was from the same source factory.

The quality has been surprisingly good, for a mail-order latex mattress, and a
King was actually maybe a little less than what was outlined in the article--
want to say it was around $800.

I will say that it hasn't fully held its consistent shape over the couple of
years I've had it, though, and has some peaks and valleys--nothing terrible,
but they're there. I generally expect 5 years or so from a mattress, so it's a
little ahead of schedule.

I have no way to compare to a "brand" mattress of similar construction, but
there may be at least a little "get what you pay for" going on.

Still, good to see disruption over the showroom model, if nothing else. And it
was certainly neat to pop the shrinkwrap on it and see it expand!

------
syntheticcdo
At first I wanted to complain about BuzzFeed, but this article is actually
solid journalism. Thanks for the share.

------
KFW504
finally! disruption in this industry is long overdue. That said,
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-12/new-
startu...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-12/new-startups-
aren-t-keeping-big-mattress-up-at-night)

